# whats your go to beer



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

what is the beer you most often consume?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if all else fails or i cant decide what to get...miller light


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

MGD for me


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

MILLER light, newcastle, or arrogant bastard.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yuengling.
or Irish whiskey.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Nick G said:


> *yuengling.*
> or Irish whiskey.


X2!!!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

No I am not a college student short on cash, no I am not cheap, but I drink Natural Ice. My dad has been drinking it for so many years and I have been drinking since the good ole days when I snuck it out of the fridge lol. Either Busch Light or Natural Ice really. I hate Natural Light, but in honest to god answer I see very little difference in the taste of any beer.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

labatts


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> *yuengling.*
> or Irish whiskey.


X2!!!
[/quote]
i love it. when i go to a bar, thats what i say instinctively. when they dont have it, i get confused, and need a minute to think about it haha.
my second choice is normally Becks or Miller Light, but its rare that i go somewhere that doesnt have Yuengling


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Lately its TECATE


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

take a gander at my avatar set up lol nova scotia proud


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

In the philippines, San Miguel Pale Pilsen Beer is the The Beer over there. But eversince moving to the good 'ole USA, my brand has been Corona.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

bud light


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

Bottle-Magic Hat #9
On Tap-Blue Moon w/ slice orange


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Know what man Corona is actually my second best beer besides nova Scotian beer i would take a 17 pack to get loaded but after its over there no heart burn no nothing,,,just smooth
good morning beer lol


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nick G said:


> *yuengling.*
> or Irish whiskey.


X2!!!
[/quote]
i love it. when i go to a bar, thats what i say instinctively. when they dont have it, i get confused, and need a minute to think about it haha.
my second choice is normally Becks or Miller Light, but its rare that i go somewhere that doesnt have Yuengling
[/quote]

Yeah, thats how NJ's "Mc's" do it!

Same here....If I dont have Jueng. I get guinness or blue moon...cheap night Miller Lite.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Grain Belt Premium.
If they don't have that, then Mich golden light.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

CichlidAddict said:


> Grain Belt Premium.
> If they don't have that, then Mich golden light.


hell yeah man, primo is the sh*t.... i drink alot of primo, mich golden light, and old english


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Bud Light, Corona, IC Light, Budweiser, or Yager..


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

blackwidow by the pickup load


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Nick G said:


> yuengling.
> or Irish whiskey.


you lucky prick...why can't they f*cking export! DAMNIT!

uhh, sam adams for me. boston lager, boston ale, summer, octoberfest, winter ale, white ale, hefeweisen, cherry wheat, cream stout, i pretty much love them all...

also i like a lot of locally brewed IPA's. downtown haverhill has a great brewery called "the tap"...they have this sh*t called leatherlips. it's the most bitter thing you've ever tasted...purely awesome.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> yuengling.
> or Irish whiskey.


you lucky prick...why can't they f*cking export! DAMNIT!

[/quote]
the day they start exporting it will be the day that i will feel comfortable moving out of the area.
although my dad saw it in florida by my grandparents place once. ... wtf is that. 
i dont understand why they keep is so local, they would make a killing going national....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sierra nevada, corona, or sam adams. i'm not picky when it comes to beer but i generally stay away from the piss-water domestics like coors and budweiser...unless it's the only choice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

I think Budeweiser is cheap, pissy beer, -but it's the beer I consume the most of.

I don't think there is a bar within 20 miles of my house in which the bartender doesn't automatically put a Bud bottle on the bar when they see me walk into the bar.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

miller lite for drinking good light beer. If i'm drinking nice sh*t i'll always get magic hat #9 that sh*t is so good


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Boobah said:


> miller lite for drinking good light beer. If i'm drinking nice sh*t i'll always get magic hat #9 that sh*t is so good


apricot beer??







do you perhaps like leinenkugel sunset wheat as well?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

actually, the marin county brewery makes some good blueberry ale. tastes like an ale but leaves an after taste of blueberries. really good stuff.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> miller lite for drinking good light beer. If i'm drinking nice sh*t i'll always get magic hat #9 that sh*t is so good


apricot beer??







do you perhaps like leinenkugel sunset wheat as well?
[/quote]

/hands r1 a mich ultra pomegrante

/jumps fence


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

aside from miller lite

bud light will do
killians irish red
and my all time favorite...harp


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

if im broke its ole faithful Natty light

other wise hinney

or what ever local brew that gets my interest.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I absolutely can't stand the watery, bland, low quality, cheap-ass, mass produced, nasty-ass piss water sh*t like Budweiser, Coors Light and sh*t.

My staple is Deschutes Brewery Mirror Pond Pale Ale.
If I'm wanting something a little stiffer I'll go with a Stone IPA...
And if I really wanna knock my socks off, I'll go with some Stone Ruination.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I absolutely can't stand the watery, bland, low quality, cheap-ass, mass produced, nasty-ass piss water sh*t like Budweiser, Coors Light and sh*t.
> 
> My staple is Deschutes Brewery Mirror Pond Pale Ale.
> If I'm wanting something a little stiffer I'll go with a Stone IPA...
> And if I really wanna knock my socks off, I'll go with some Stone Ruination.


the stone isgreat stuff but im pretty well burnt out on all the pale ales, there is a great place near me that has a ton of micro brews fromall over but about 75 percent are pale ales, sure they are all slightly diffeeret but not by much. i have been ventruing into the pilsner and amber ales or the belgium whites for a variety and if that doesnt do it theres always bodingtons


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

left hand , ODells, breckenridge and Tommy knockers all are Colorado microbreweries....

if none of them are available then its Becks


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Miller light is the best light beer and has the second lowest calories per alcohol ratio of all of the beers. It used to be on special but it is now an extra 25 cents per 24 oz can where I go. Miller High Life Light isn't a bad supplement for Miller Light but it has a higher calories per alcohol ratio than Miller Light but its 25 cents cheaper per 24 oz. can.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

The Great wall of goodness..









its overwhelming, just bottle after bottle of micro brews and imports and this is probalby 1/3 of the beer selection the other isles are cases and six packs af all varieties and a good mix of everything they have loaded in the fridges, this place rocks

i picked up iron city (the beer of pittsburg, its like a mix between yueng ling and miller)

southerteir pumking, drinking right now, its a decent seasonal, not something to drink on the regular but nice to getinto the fall season

lastly i have a six of sarrinak octoberfest. they have been pretty good and consistant for as long as i have been loving beer and their prices have stayed reasonable so that is typically one of my "go to" brews

other semi local favorite is blue point from long island. im going to go to their brewery tomorrow and check it out


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> The Great wall of goodness..
> 
> View attachment 171398
> 
> ...


After you're done at the Blue Point Brewery ask the people there how to get to the Brick House Brewery in Patchogue. You can order some of their house brews and chill out with some chicken wings as you reflect on your days activities.


----------



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Beck's by far but, MGD or Corona in the summer months.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

NegativeSpin said:


> The Great wall of goodness..
> 
> View attachment 171398
> 
> ...


After you're done at the Blue Point Brewery ask the people there how to get to the Brick House Brewery in Patchogue. You can order some of their house brews and chill out with some chicken wings as you reflect on your days activities.
[/quote]

nice thanks for teh advice i will most likely do that, im sure after a healty tasting at blue point i will want a burger or wings. have you ever been to the publikhouse in southampton? they have a good range of beers some of tehm about average for a micro brew some are a little bit more exceptional. they have been branching out and some of the stores in jersey are able to get it through their distributors. i perfer their oatmeal stout but i have not seen that bottled. usually its teh secret ale which i think is a white ale and pretty good and one other selecetion of theirs. i have also been seeing the blue point blueberry (which is one of the best blueberry beers ever) and teh toasted lager, summer ale and hoptical illusion at some of the liquer stores that car a broader range of beers like bottle king.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I absolutely can't stand the watery, bland, low quality, cheap-ass, mass produced, nasty-ass piss water sh*t like Budweiser, Coors Light and sh*t.
> 
> My staple is Deschutes Brewery Mirror Pond Pale Ale.
> If I'm wanting something a little stiffer I'll go with a Stone IPA...
> And if I really wanna knock my socks off, I'll go with some Stone *Ruination*.


quoted for truth!!! ruination is one of the best available. actually, all stone offerings are damn good. ruination is just SICK.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

sierra nevada's ( pale & celebration ales) or guiness


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

jmax611 said:


> bud light


Know whats funny, people outside of the Michigan area dont like bud light. They say its like drinking water but everyone around here drinks it, young and old. When i saw this i noticed no one has said bud light unless they live in Michigan or Ohio. I love bud light, mostly what i get at the bars but after ive had a few i will go a little fancy and get a Corona and lime hahah. Next time im out ill try something else, but its one of those things where you can spend the 2.50 on a beer and risk drinking sh*t or drink your "safe" beer.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> I absolutely can't stand the watery, bland, low quality, cheap-ass, mass produced, nasty-ass piss water sh*t like Budweiser, Coors Light and sh*t.
> 
> My staple is Deschutes Brewery Mirror Pond Pale Ale.
> If I'm wanting something a little stiffer I'll go with a Stone IPA...
> And if I really wanna knock my socks off, I'll go with some Stone *Ruination*.


quoted for truth!!! ruination is one of the best available. actually, all stone offerings are damn good. ruination is just SICK.
[/quote]


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> I absolutely can't stand the watery, bland, low quality, cheap-ass, mass produced, nasty-ass piss water sh*t like Budweiser, Coors Light and sh*t.
> 
> My staple is Deschutes Brewery Mirror Pond Pale Ale.
> If I'm wanting something a little stiffer I'll go with a Stone IPA...
> And if I really wanna knock my socks off, I'll go with some Stone *Ruination*.


quoted for truth!!! ruination is one of the best available. actually, all stone offerings are damn good. ruination is just SICK.
[/quote]

have you tried the russian stout? i saw that and one other one that was suspposesed to be left to age until 2012 both likked good but i couldnt swallow the price


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> I absolutely can't stand the watery, bland, low quality, cheap-ass, mass produced, nasty-ass piss water sh*t like Budweiser, Coors Light and sh*t.
> 
> My staple is Deschutes Brewery Mirror Pond Pale Ale.
> If I'm wanting something a little stiffer I'll go with a Stone IPA...
> And if I really wanna knock my socks off, I'll go with some Stone *Ruination*.


quoted for truth!!! ruination is one of the best available. actually, all stone offerings are damn good. ruination is just SICK.
[/quote]

have you tried the russian stout? i saw that and one other one that was suspposesed to be left to age until 2012 both likked good but i couldnt swallow the price
[/quote]

Beer that's left to age?
Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

brew your own for stouts and ipa


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, i've tried that series beer, it's pretty good...it's a sticker shock though. my buddy is collecting them to drink when they "ripen". he's a beer freak, thats how i found out about ruination. actually my local package store has beer from like every state and a crapload of countries...puts most places to shame.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

arrogant bastard some good sh*t there


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

must be rich to afford that as your regular beer unless you dont drink beer much


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

n3p said:


> must be rich to afford that as your regular beer unless you dont drink beer much


well, there are different beasts when it comes to beer. someone who can pound 20-30 bud lights will have quite a tough time with a 6 ruinations...maybe even 1. lol. people who drink high priced beer dont drink it to get drunk though...they drink it for the taste.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I try to drink a variety instead of just one...

Redhook Blond ale if they have it on a nitro tap
Redhook ESB
Redhook Blackhook
Blue Moon w orange
Fat Tire
Alaskan Amber
Sierra Nevada Wheat (when I lived in Chico)
Guinness (if it's part of an Irish Car Bomb)
Wasatch Evolution Amber (the best beer I found in Utah)

Speaking of which, I just moved back to Seattle from Utah. Oh MAN, I missed real beer. In Utah, it's limited to 3% alcohol content. first place I ate in Washington was the Redhook brewery lol. 4 beers hits me a lot harder than it used to!

I usually will try a local beer in the area in visiting if it's an option. Prefer the Ambers...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

NegativeSpin said:


> After you're done at the Blue Point Brewery ask the people there how to get to the Brick House Brewery in Patchogue. You can order some of their house brews and chill out with some chicken wings as you reflect on your days activities.


my road trip was great sucess, i arrived at blue point brewery at 12pm sharp and thirsty, they have a pretty cool little tasting room/bar and friendly staff. The place was very busy from the time I got there customers were coming in every 5 minutes to get jugs filled buy cases or kegs or just taste what was new. I tasted the ocktoberfest, ESB, Porter, Black and Blue (porter layered with blueberry) and Cherry stout, had a pint of "spring fling" which was a cask beer very very good then purchased an imperail pint (20oz you keep the glass) of their pale ale. all together that was 11 bucks and a nice buzz, most of the tastings are free. so after a solid liquid lunch i bought a case of their summer ale that was on clearance for 20 bucks and two six packs of the octoberfest which was pretty good and picked up a long sleeve t-shirt.

i was tempted to go to the brick house brewery but i had a late begal breakfast on the way out and already had a good buzz on so i didnt want to go try out more beers and get hammered at 1 in the afternoon.

so to anyone of drinking age that ever finds them self out on long island and thristy i would suggest checking the palce out.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Moosehead - Stella


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Heineken. Stella. Keiths. Moosehead. Becks.

Generally in that order.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

*PABST BLUE RIBBON*

although at the moment im drinking Troegs SunshinePils.

i buy more different types of beer than the average human should.

getting it at cost kinda makes up for all the money ive spent.









i think PBR will always have the top spot for me tho.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Stella Artois


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

notaverage said:


> *yuengling.*
> or Irish whiskey.


X2!!!
[/quote]
i love it. when i go to a bar, thats what i say instinctively. when they dont have it, i get confused, and need a minute to think about it haha.
my second choice is normally Becks or Miller Light, but its rare that i go somewhere that doesnt have Yuengling
[/quote]

Yeah, thats how NJ's "Mc's" do it!

Same here....If I dont have Jueng. I get guinness or blue moon...cheap night Miller Lite.
[/quote]

Miller lite is also my "oh sh*t! you dont have Yeungling?" "throw away beer of choice"

Od BUD cause it's always fresh frpm all the yokels consuming in mass fashion....


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Becks Oktoberfest is good too.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> Becks Oktoberfest is good too.


We have an Octoberfest at the local German society coming up next weekend. They serve Becks fest, Spaten fest, Hefe Weiss and Yeungling lager, as well as a full compliment of German Schnapps and tons of German food and bands...

BratWurst, Saur Bratten, LieberKast, Latkes, Potato pankakes, German potatos and potato salad, black forrest cake, pork roast... and much much more...

Only $5 to get in and beers are $4. for German beers, $3. for Yeungling


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Becks Oktoberfest is good too.


We have an Octoberfest at the local German society coming up next weekend. They serve Becks fest, Spaten fest, Hefe Weiss and Yeungling lager, as well as a full compliment of German Schnapps and tons of German food and bands...

BratWurst, Saur Bratten, LieberKast, Latkes, Potato pankakes, German potatos and potato salad, black forrest cake, pork roast... and much much more...

Only $5 to get in and beers are $4. for German beers, $3. for Yeungling
[/quote]

I wish I could be there.

Fuckin' awesome.

I lived in Germany for a year and LOVED it.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Becks Oktoberfest is good too.


We have an Octoberfest at the local German society coming up next weekend. They serve Becks fest, Spaten fest, Hefe Weiss and Yeungling lager, as well as a full compliment of German Schnapps and tons of German food and bands...

BratWurst, Saur Bratten, LieberKast, Latkes, Potato pankakes, German potatos and potato salad, black forrest cake, pork roast... and much much more...

Only $5 to get in and beers are $4. for German beers, $3. for Yeungling
[/quote]

I wish I could be there.

Fuckin' awesome.

I lived in Germany for a year and LOVED it.
[/quote]
They do it in June for 2 weekends, and in September for 1 weekend (used to be just September, but the raise in taxes forced the June dates some years ago)

Make a plan to come next year, we have comfy couches...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Becks Oktoberfest is good too.


We have an Octoberfest at the local German society coming up next weekend. They serve Becks fest, Spaten fest, Hefe Weiss and Yeungling lager, as well as a full compliment of German Schnapps and tons of German food and bands...

BratWurst, Saur Bratten, LieberKast, Latkes, Potato pankakes, German potatos and potato salad, black forrest cake, pork roast... and much much more...

Only $5 to get in and beers are $4. for German beers, $3. for Yeungling
[/quote]
There used to be a place near me that would run a schmorgusbord type deal, but the site got flooded the day before and it was canceled. I haven't checked to see if they still do it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Becks Oktoberfest is good too.


We have an Octoberfest at the local German society coming up next weekend. They serve Becks fest, Spaten fest, Hefe Weiss and Yeungling lager, as well as a full compliment of German Schnapps and tons of German food and bands...

BratWurst, Saur Bratten, LieberKast, Latkes, Potato pankakes, German potatos and potato salad, black forrest cake, pork roast... and much much more...

Only $5 to get in and beers are $4. for German beers, $3. for Yeungling
[/quote]

my local German society has the same thing next weekend!

beck's Octoberfest is good but left hands version is a lot better altho its 3.75 per six pack more expensive....

drank Great divide amber ale and Odell's imperial stout (8.9%) at $11.99 per six...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Being German, having German dogs and being pretty into my ancestry, I love Oktoberfest.
Anybody here go to a really kickass one in their town?
Here in Bend, OR there isn't much of one... I mean they really try, but with population of 75,000 they can just do so much.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i really dont drinkt any more but i like this beer a lot.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i just had lienenkugal (sp?) sunset wheat last night at my bros. i gotta say, weat beer is not the least bit bitter and the sh*t was pretty good.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Coors Light or Rolling Rock


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

blue moon


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ good one


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Becks Oktoberfest is good too.


We have an Octoberfest at the local German society coming up next weekend. They serve Becks fest, Spaten fest, Hefe Weiss and Yeungling lager, as well as a full compliment of German Schnapps and tons of German food and bands...

BratWurst, Saur Bratten, LieberKast, Latkes, Potato pankakes, German potatos and potato salad, black forrest cake, pork roast... and much much more...

Only $5 to get in and beers are $4. for German beers, $3. for Yeungling
[/quote]

when and where???


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Becks Oktoberfest is good too.


We have an Octoberfest at the local German society coming up next weekend. They serve Becks fest, Spaten fest, Hefe Weiss and Yeungling lager, as well as a full compliment of German Schnapps and tons of German food and bands...

BratWurst, Saur Bratten, LieberKast, Latkes, Potato pankakes, German potatos and potato salad, black forrest cake, pork roast... and much much more...

Only $5 to get in and beers are $4. for German beers, $3. for Yeungling
[/quote]

when and where???
[/quote]

Next Saturday and Sunday Here: http://www.germaniapark.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

so its all you can eat food and music for $5?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

n3p said:


> so its all you can eat food and music for $5?


No, all you can hear and dance music for $5.

Beer and food you buy with tickets that you buy from the nice little old German lady's with the cash box.

The profits go towards maintaining the park and paying the taxes on the property...


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

Canadian and kilkenny


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

bump

md weekend= start of summer= lots of cold beer


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Alexander Keith's, Rickards Pale ale, and Guiness stout!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Blue Moon (With a little bit of Squeezed Orange) or Richards White (More squeezed Orange)


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

i mostly consume budwieser since its $22 for a cold 30pack, but enjoy all of them. victory pils, dogfishhead, stone, yuengling, guiness, samual smiths, sam adams, corona, hieny, warstiener


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Right now I'm trying this new one out of Eugene, OR called "Ninkai Total Domination IPA."

It's pretty good!



n3p said:


> i mostly consume budwieser since its $22 for a cold 30pack, but enjoy all of them. victory pils, dogfishhead, *stone*, yuengling, guiness, samual smiths, sam adams, corona, hieny, warstiener


Dude, Stone IPA and Stone Ruination are the sh*t!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sam Adams


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I love Pabst Blue Ribbon for a cheap beer







Bud Light, Coors Light for kegs... For my fridge, it just so happens these 3 breweries are less than 20 min from my house: Bayern, Kettlehouse (Faceplant, Coldsmoke, Bongwater, and Olde Bongwater are some of their best beers) and Big Sky Brewery (Moose Drool, Powder Hound, Trout Slayer, and Scapegoat)...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> i mostly consume budwieser since its $22 for a cold 30pack, but enjoy all of them. victory pils, dogfishhead, *stone*, yuengling, guiness, samual smiths, sam adams, corona, hieny, warstiener


*Dude, Stone IPA and Stone Ruination are the sh*t!







*
[/quote]

for a power hopped IPA I look to flying dogs double IPA..."good sh*t"
ABV:	11.5%
Plato:	24
IBU's:	85
Specialty Malts:	Light Crystal
Hops:	Columbus, Worrior, Cascade
Process:	Double recipe of our Pale Ale, dry hopped with an insane amount of Cascade and 
Columbus hops


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Stella Artois is my standard. 
but i have a stock of some decent ales and ciders aswell.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Stella, but mostly Sol.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> Stella, but mostly *Sol.*


talk about tasteless Mexican piss


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hefewezien or any micro brew like once a month


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

These days, Lone Star Light and a Shot of Jim..


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Lets just say i'm a privey drinker. I love Stella. Thats my beer of choice. I also like Keiths White and Moosehead.

use to LOVEEE Canadian but read about how much sh*t was put into it.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

If ohio carried it, I would say yeungling


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Tonight it's "Cinder Cone" from Deschutes Brewery.

Here in the Northwest, especially Oregon, especially Bend, Oregon... we have the bitchenest microbreweries.

Fact: _Oregon has more microbreweries per capita than Germany._


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

preferably bud lite- cause its cheap....If I'm chilling I'll have Guiness. If i'm not cheap any micro brewery, hacker pschorr, sam adams is ok....I like beer!!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

why so many miller lite fans? i always thought that was the chick beer if there is a chicks beer.

budwieser is about the same price, tastes slightly better and high alcohol percentage?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm in college so Keystone Light's by far my most consumed, but if I had more money to spend I'd be hittin up Dos Equis Amber Lager on the reg


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i just had lienenkugal (sp?) sunset wheat last night at my bros. i gotta say, weat beer is not the least bit bitter and the sh*t was pretty good.


n3p....this is a chicks beer. tastes like fruity pebbles. my 40 year old aunt drinks it by the case.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Guiness i wouldnt even consider it beer!

Guiness i wouldnt even consider it beer!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Guiness nuff said

ina pinch Zwyieca or okokim 
i live in a polish neigherborhood


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Mattones said:


> Guiness i wouldnt even consider it beer!
> 
> Guiness i wouldnt even consider it beer!


huh?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

n3p said:


> why so many miller lite fans? i always thought that was the chick beer if there is a chicks beer.
> 
> budwieser is about the same price, tastes slightly better and *high alcohol percentage?*


Negqtie GHsot Rider.
MDG qnd Budwieser are the same
Miller lite and bud lite are rhe same.
Whiskey, pwms all.
all who disagree [email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Steam Whistle


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Every time, gorgeous stuff. Prob made and drank by Jesus!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

kopperberg pear cider

Becks

Morgans spiced rum + coke


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

molsen xxx!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I drink Samuel L jackson. It'll get ya drunk. You might even fight a #REMOVED# or 2. MMMMmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmm Bitch.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

E-THUG HAS OFFICALLY RETURNED YAAAYAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> E-THUG HAS OFFICALLY RETURNED YAAAYAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


Who


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Gordeez said:


> why so many miller lite fans? i always thought that was the chick beer if there is a chicks beer.
> 
> budwieser is about the same price, tastes slightly better and *high alcohol percentage?*


Negqtie GHsot Rider.
MDG qnd Budwieser are the same
Miller lite and bud lite are rhe same.
Whiskey, pwms all.
all who disagree [email protected]
[/quote]

i have to disagree with mdg being the same as budwieser. i could tell the 2 apart in a pepsi challenge

did you know that miller high life is the same mdg but alittle more carbonation?


----------

